
Coronavirus survivors banned from joining the military - spking
https://www.militarytimes.com/news/your-military/2020/05/06/coronavirus-survivors-banned-from-joining-the-military/
======
0d9eooo
This is absurd. If anything they should be looking for people in good health
who gave already had it.

~~~
welcome_dragon
... but there's no indication that having it once gives you future immunity

~~~
acrooks
That doesn't take away from the absurdity (after enough time has passed from
infection).

There is _no chance_ that somebody who has not contracted COVID-19 is safer
than somebody who has.

In the case of no immunity, they're both equally dangerous. In the case of yes
immunity, those being banned are safer.

, they're equally likely to contract COVID. At worst, the person who h

------
legerdemain
Remains to be seen if they immediately discharge all active-duty service
members who receive a positive diagnosis, following the same logic they used
to arrive at the current decision.

~~~
oyashirochama
They won't because that's not how medical in the military works once you're
actually in, you go on waiver process for physical tests (and mental
occasionally) and will get med boarded if you are on waiver to long, to test
if you can do your jobs minimum requirements you pass, you stay, you fail, you
get separated.

They are much more picky on coming in because they know people will gradually
breakdown as they work through the military job (as any job really too) and
want the person to have as low a burden coming in as possibly.

------
mleonhard
Perhaps the rule is to prevent recruits from infecting other recruits during
training?

~~~
oyashirochama
It says history, so even if you had it say 2 years later (as its written its a
memo so it can change fairly fast) you can't join without a waiver or probably
physical exam to check lung functions.

------
aaron695
Clearly it's a paperwork issue, since it makes no sense.

But whats with the pathetic "Coronavirus survivors"?

Is this a medical term, meaning the disease has passed?

Or is it the on going bullshit that anyone who stubs their toe is called a
'survivor' so they can have a better sounding Facebook group that they can
join and share?

~~~
waste_monk
My understanding is some COVID-19 patients (as in, the fraction of people who
experience symptoms much more severe than a regular flu but do not die as a
result) suffer severe permanent reduction to their aerobic capability (lung
damage caused by pulmonary edema).

I am certainly not suggesting that ALL servicefolk who contract COVID-19
should be medically discharged, but statistically a portion of them will have
severe enough cases that medical discharge is the only sensible option, as
they may be endangered if left in place. It is not their fault, but if an
existing servicemember is no longer physically fit to serve then it seems fair
to medically discharge them. And similarly to reject an applicant on medical
grounds.

I do not think it is fair to blanket reject all COVID-19 patients, as most
will make a full recovery and would be perfectly able to serve, but if you had
sufficient applicants that you could be choosy about it you would
understandbly want to choose the ones with less doubts about their medical
history. I am not from the USA so I do not know how picky they are with
recruiting at the moment, but if it is a trough in the cycle then I would
expect to see recovered coronavirus patients turned away.

~~~
aaron695
At the higher level of the military, at least, they know almost all Americans
will get Covid-19.

So to say people who have had it are "banned from joining" wouldn't really
make sense.

But yes, for now perhaps it is true.

Someone who's had it vs someone who'll get it later, not sure why you chose
the later.

I guess if re-infections continually weaken the person, the later will be
stronger.

But then you have the unknown of how badly it effects them since they haven't
had it yet.

~~~
oyashirochama
Most likely there will be a lung test if you were previously positive for
COVID19 to determine eligibility for waivers, they currently have no process
to go through waivers though so PDQ will be exactly that permanent without a
chance to go at all.

